# HEARTBURN,Indigestion,acid reflux????????



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

After seeing a tv commercial about Aloe Vera juice curing and preventing acid reflux and heartburn,Have any of you folks tried it?If you have,did it help? Im trying to get away from them VERY EXPENSIVE prescription drugs the Dr prescribes. Thanks Eddie Buck


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

I take Prilosec (non-prescription), one before breakfast, and it works great. I had really bad acid reflux. Haven't tried the aloe vera, but I might. It should be less expensive.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Eddie my doctor had me on those $177 and $114 dollar a month prescription drugs too. I have no prescription insurence plan. So I asked him about over the counter meds. He told me to take 2 prilosec inthe morning with breakfast. It's great. They are working better than the expensive drugs did. Check your newspaper ads and buy when on sale. I just got 2-$4 off coupons and CVS Pharmacy had the large box of Prilosec on sale for $27 so I got 2 boxes for half price.
Linda


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

lol,thats what I was taking by prescription Prilosec,but over the counter was a little less. A smaller dose of course,but I have to take two tablets a day to have no heartburn. My wife takes one a day for control. That aloe vera sounds like it would work and im thinking about trying it.I know its good med on the outside should work on the inside as well. Just thought I'd ask had anybody tried it. Don't want to become a dead statistic lol,Eddie Buck


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Eddie Buck: What else NATURAL have you tried?

I have heard good things about Aloe being a GOOD healer internally as well as externally...it is chockful of Calcium, Potassium, Magnesium and Zinc.

My husband has found good results fighting heartburn and such by re-acidfying his stomach by eating a Dill Pickle...really!

Back before antacids and Pharmas, folks would use BITTERS for stomach/heartburn distress, one of the best IMO is Dandelion. Yellow Dock is good as well as chewing on a bit of Calamus Root (BITTER but does the job)


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you ever tried Apple cider vinegar??
I use a tbls of ACV and a tblsp of honey in a glass of water..
Taste pretty good...
You can do a google search on it and find several articles about using ACV.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

ACV...YES! soak some Dandelion root and leaves in it.. Good Stuff!!!
In our fridge I have Dandelion Vinegar, Chickweed Vinegar and Yellow Dock Vinegar...Hubby doesn't know about the Blackberry and Huckleberry vinegars I have tucked way in back...Those are Mine!!!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

marinemomtatt said:


> Eddie Buck: What else NATURAL have you tried?
> 
> I have heard good things about Aloe being a GOOD healer internally as well as externally...it is chockful of Calcium, Potassium, Magnesium and Zinc.
> 
> ...


 Not sure about natural,but baking soda,vinegar,gingersnap cookies,and cream. The baking soda works sometime.



rose2005 said:


> Eddie, I would be interested in this too, we dont have tv, so is there a link of where to find it?
> 
> Thanks
> Rose


 Yep, http://www.aloecure.com/ your welcome Eddie (WARNING) I checked this site out. They have it,but its like joining a club,they keep sending it ever so often. I ain't getting in that situiation. I'll buy a couple plants and grow my own...


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

try drinking plenty of water to reduce gastric acidity.

get your bowels moving well- if you are eating enough fiber you should go after every meal. at least every day. most people with reflux are also contipated. when it backs up, it backs ALL the way up.

eliminate or reduce the amount of fatty meals in your diet. eat LOTS of fruits and vegetables. (see fiber above.)

papaya, either in chewable tablets or as dried fruit, works really well to aid digestion.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

marvella said:


> try drinking plenty of water to reduce gastric acidity.
> 
> get your bowels moving well- if you are eating enough fiber you should go after every meal. at least every day. most people with reflux are also contipated. when it backs up, it backs ALL the way up.
> 
> ...


 No constipated problems here. If them fatty meals include fried chicken,fried fish,fried bacon,fried country ham with redeye gravey on rice,fergitit,ITS BAD,BUT IT AIN'T THAT BAD.Bringon the PRILOSEC, I'll Pay for it Somehow. lol Eddie


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

The cause of the majority of acid reflux and heartburn is low stomach acid not too much acid. I know this is hard to accept but do some research, the stomach makes less acid as we age not more and you get heartburn because of poor digestion and development of gas, this gas pushes what little acid you have back up the esophagus and meds that stop acid production or neutralizes it just makes the problem worse in the long run. The test for this is to drink some apple cider vinegar with your meal, if it helps ease indigestion its a sign you have low acid or better still get some Betaine HCL with pepsin and experiment with dosage. It takes some time taking the HCL to get things normalized again and you can still have heartburn taking the HCL but it will be less severe and in time will disappear.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

try pine apple or pine apple juice.
I was having alot of trouble, but started eating a little at each meal for a few days then cut to twice a day and now just when ever I need it.
That was just reciently and I am doing much better. You'll need a few cans of it. Fresh is a real treat but not nessasary.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

With heart burn etc its typical your not acidic enough. You get bad bacteria and yeast growing in your gut.

Cut out refined sugars, lots of plain yogurt and garlic.

I like renew life probiotic Id start with the 250 billion and step down. Garlinase ( sp?) brand garlic tab is 4 garlic tabs in one and its good at getting rid of bad bacteria.

Antacids are just covering up and actully making things worse...Id fix the issue for good and get your body back to normal. Brenda Watson on PBS has a great show about this topic. Also has some great general books about digestion.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I too was on both those expensive scripts,,

I did try the aloevera juice for awhile,
it did help alot,
I just could not afford it.
now, I do the apple cider vinegar 
works great for me
I have not had a pill for over 2 years..
and there are so many other things vinegar is good for...

good luck with which ever you try


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I hate to burst everyones bubble but acid reflux is caused by too much acid. It is also caused by a Hiatal Hernia which I was diagnosed with after an endoscopy in February. You can tell that there is too much acid by looking at the leasions my esophagus. Also I do not have any constipation in fact I have just the opposite. I have IBS with diarrea. I take probiotics for the IBS but if I took Apple Cider Vinegar for reflux , the pain would just about kill me.
Linda


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

I use lemon juice and water.....works everytime


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

DH had this really bad. Sometimes would be up for several hours in the middle of the night. We did juicing (Vegetables) for a solid week and greatly improved. Now we just don't eat potatoes or bread in the evening. There are definite food combinations that will just kill him. He isn't on any meds. at all, just watches what he eats and how much he eats. 

Before, he was to the point the Doctor wanted to operate.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

mommagoose_99 said:


> I hate to burst everyones bubble but acid reflux is caused by too much acid. It is also caused by a Hiatal Hernia which I was diagnosed with after an endoscopy in February. You can tell that there is too much acid by looking at the leasions my esophagus. Also I do not have any constipation in fact I have just the opposite. I have IBS with diarrea. I take probiotics for the IBS but if I took Apple Cider Vinegar for reflux , the pain would just about kill me.
> Linda


I am in the same boat! To much acid, acid reflux, and lesions decorating the way. I am very happy docs have the meds and ability to help these days with the problems. When I was a kid I had the same probs but docs didn't have the help the have today. I had a terrible relationship with food and malnutrition as a kid because of it. I couldnt eat. Eating made me sick. It was awful. 

If I put acidic food or fluid in my gut ouch! If I starting using vinegar, hello ER!

Not everyones prob is the same, too much, too little acid....very different problems!!!!!!!

Everyone should find out the cause before experimenting. Tossing acidic foods or fluids into an over acid gut can be dangerous, especially if you have damage in there some where. A bad erosion can break open!

Know for a fact the acid level of your system before you take risk that could toss you in the hospital!


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I don't know about too much or too little acid, but ACV has worked wonders for DH's periodic heartburn (as well as joint aches.) His mom tried it, too. She had been taking, shoot, I forget which OTC product, every day, but the ACV eliminated her heartburn. DH also finds a banana knocks out occasional heartburn. Good luck finding an inexpensive natural remedy!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

The taking of aloe vera internally is very much a point of contention. A lot of herbalists just don't recommend it for internal use at all. For one thing, it is a powerful laxative, and purgative - and you don't want THAT!

I think there are better things for you to try. 

First, look to your eating habits. Do you bolt your food down without chewing properly, eat on the run? Do you eat a lot of rich, spicy foods? Do you eat large meals once or twice a day, or do you eat several smaller meals (which makes it easier on the digestion)? Do you drink a lot of coffee, or soda drinks, especially those containing caffeine? Do you eat a lot of salt? Do you drink a lot of alcohol? Do you drink with your meals (including water)? Do you eat a lot of take-away foods, or packaged foods? Do you eat a lot of naughty, sweet, sugary things?

Do you smoke?

Are you stressed out - busy job, financial troubles, marital problems, whatever? Stress really does affect the digestive system, and in some cases dealing with the stress appropriately leads to reducing the digestive problems. 

All these can seriously upset the digestive system.

For an 'acid tummy' try these:
Drink Apple juice or eat an Apple slowly.

Add about 1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda to a little water or fruit juice, and drink while still fizzing.

For digestion problems:
Herbs which aid the digestion of food, and/or relieve indigestion include the following. Make tea, except where indicated:

Angelica roots, leaves or seeds, Aniseed, eaten, or as a tea; Basil leaves, eaten or as a tea; Caraway seeds, eaten or as a tea; Cardamom seeds and pods, chewed or as a tea; Catnip leaves; Chamomile flowers; Chervil leaves, eaten, or as a tea; Coriander seeds, eaten or as a tea; Cumin seeds, eaten; Dill seeds, chewed after meals, or as a tea; Fennel seeds, chewed after meals, or as a tea; Ginger root, eaten or infused as a tea; Horseradish root, prepared as a condiment with meals; Hyssop leaves; Marjoram leaves; Meadowsweet flowers; any of the Mints (especially Peppermint); Oregano leaves; Parsley leaves eaten, or as a tea (but not during pregnancy); ground Pepper berries, sprinkled over food; Rosemary leaves, eaten in prepared dishes, or as a tea; Sage leaves (but not during pregnancy or while breastfeeding); Thyme leaves; aerial parts of Vervain, especially good in convalescence); Winter Savory leaves, as a tea; Yarrow leaves, as a tea.

Mix a little powdered bark of Slippery Elm to a paste with water, stir into hot milk or water and drink during illness or convalescence to nourish and aid the digestive system. Slippery Elm is really soothing for the stomach.

Indigestion/Heartburn:
Add 1 cup of bran and 1 cup of oatmeal to a 4 litres of water. Let it stand for 24 hours, then strain, keeping the liquid. Drink a cup 15 minutes before each meal to prevent indigestion.

Take Pawpaw, Dill or Caraway in capsules to relieve indigestion.

Crush 1 teaspoon of Fenugreek seeds and steep them in 1 cup of just-boiled water for five minutes. Strain and drink slowly. You can use aniseed, or caraway, or dill, or fennel seeds in the same way.

Drink a cup of chamomile tea, or peppermint tea after each meal. Keep it slow and relaxed.

Eat a banana slowly.

Include plenty of turmeric in your diet, or take turmeric capsules.

Ginger is perhaps the best remedy of all for digestive problems, and tummy problems in general. You can take it as a tea, or nibble on pieces of crystallised ginger, or include it in your meals. Don't wolf it down - just take it slowly, nibbling or sipping as the case may be.


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

I was on Prilosec, Previcid or similar for 5 year until my new naturalpath suggested skullcap. Skullcap stimulates the mechanism necessary rather than prevent.

I only take skullcap now when I feel a need to and have been off previcid for 4 monthes now


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

people scoff when i say this, but i found relief years ago when i took a look at my diet. i tried to eliminate/reduce carbonated drinks and gassy foods. doing so really helped me. 

stress is also a big player in all types of stomach issues. if you can find a way to reduce your stress, you will be better off.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I was bothered by severe heartburn really bad for quite a few years. I had to sleep sitting up in a chair quite often. When the doc put me on a low fat diet, the heartburn disappeared and hasnt bothered since.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

My husband used to have it bad also. He went thru atleast a bottle of tums a week!. About a year and a half ago or so ago we stopped eating any foods with Hydronated oils, trans fats, high fructose corn syrup. Since I don't know how long, but its been over a year I would say, I have not bought any prilosec or tums. Worked for him, you might try it.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I've had heartburn for most of my life. The older I got, the worse it got, to the point that Tums and strong liquid antacids, wouldn't work. I tried most of the natural remedies people have posted here. None worked. Started taking Prilosec OTC and the problem was gone. My doctor says it's perfectly OK for me to take it every day for as long as I need and for me to ignore the 14 day instructions on the package. I will probably take one a day for the rest of my life.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

SteveD(TX) said:


> I've had heartburn for most of my life. The older I got, the worse it got, to the point that Tums and strong liquid antacids, wouldn't work. I tried most of the natural remedies people have posted here. None worked. Started taking Prilosec OTC and the problem was gone. My doctor says it's perfectly OK for me to take it every day for as long as I need and for me to ignore the 14 day instructions on the package. I will probably take one a day for the rest of my life.


 Thats what I take,but two tablets per day and no heartburn,one just won't do it for me.Kind of expensive though.Eddie


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> I was taking two prilosec a day to 'cope' with it. Went to the doctor and she put me on Nexium. I have not had a problem since I started the bottle.
> 
> BUT.......I have also started drinking peppermint tea. (fresh). Not sure if it has helped as well.
> 
> ...


 Rose,I was taking Nexium and it worked fine,but just tooo expensive and my insurance didn't want to cover it.They said get a cheaper generic kind,but there is none. Eddie


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

About 2 years ago I was having very bad heartburn, acid reflux, burping up little bits of acid, etc. I didn't want to turn into a pill taker so I looked up natural remedies and tried taking 2 tablespoons full of vinegar followed by a glass of water. After just one dose I could tell I was feeling better and after about 3 doses the problem was just about gone. I took a dose about once a week for those first few weeks and now only if I have a problem which is about once every 5-6 months. Very little digestive problems since I tried the vinegar.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

To answer the original question. I am currently under the care of an alternative endocrinologist. Am being treated for neurotransmitter / hormone imbalance and adrenal exhaustion (caused by being on the pill for too long and high levels of stress). I too had acid reflux, pain in my throat and the are below the sternum.

One part of my healing protocol is to take organic aloe vera leaf juice or gel in between my morning and noon meals. I chose the gel and take two tablespoons with water. One controversial issue is that it may lower electrolyte levels. This is remedied by taking extra electolytes. 

I am on week 9 of my healing protocol. Along with probiotics and fiber, it has helped considerably. 

There is some really good advice on here. 

BTW, my understanding of acid reflux is that it is caused by too little acid and the lesions are caused by acid getting past the little flap located between the stomach and esophagus and traveling up the esophagus. The function of the little flap is to allow food into the stomach and keep acid out of the esophagus.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I forgot to take my Prilosec yesterday and paid for it last night. Not with heartburn though. Acid/ puke came up my throat and into my nasal passages. This is something that is NO FUN when it wakes you out of a deep sleep in the middle of the night.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I used to get really bad acid reflux. I have a fairly high pain tolerance but there were some nights I would CRY from the pain, and there was one time I went to the ER because I was convinced I was dying from a heart attack the pain was so bad. I used to get acid reflux at least four nights a week. I had the pillow, the prescription (AXID, great stuff, but really expensive!) and the list of foods to eat/not to eat. I was seriously considering surgery because it was really taking a toll on all of us.

I was overweight at the time and the doc told me to lose the weight, it would help with the GERD. I did lose the weight and the GERD has gone along with it. If I allow my weight to creep back up then it starts coming back.

When my weight crept up a little over this past winter I would drink ACV when I felt the first twinges of heartburn (*real* ACV, not imitation!) in water and that would take care of the heartburn.

As long as I keep my weight down, I don't have a problem. It's weird, but there it is.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Going gluten-free just about cured my acid problems. I go through a bottle of tums once a year, instead of once a week now.
I think it's important to find out the underlying cause, because until you do know WHY you are having the problem, any medications often just mask the problem, instead of cure it.


----------



## Pookie Lou (Mar 28, 2009)

Eddie Buck, get the book "Eat Right For Your Type" Dr. Peter J D'adamo. Blood type
Or By Dr. Christiano. Blood type O's have more acid than Blood Type A's. Type O has a lot of food listed you can eat in this above mentioned book. Find a health food store and get the book. Also, L-Lysine will balance acid/alkaline. It does in me. Get the book "Prescription For Nutritional Healing" by Phyllis Balch, CNC. It tells what all the aminos do in the body starting on about page 37. L-Lysine is mentioned as an amino.
Find a health food store that has a sensitive computer package that tests folks to see what they are deficient in. Ask the store to get this type testing device. They charge $25. in Saginaw, Texas at the Sunshine Herbs 817-232-4372
1205 N Saginaw Blvd. Get your health food store to call them and ask how they got their computer package so your close to home health food store will get one. The customers will pay for the package as you know when they get tested. You may be lacking in magnesium or some other important ingredient. 
In the "Prescription for Nutritional Healing" book it tells how to find acid/alkaline foods.
What foods are high acid, low acid, high alkaline, low alkaline
Go get 'em tiger. Pookie Lou


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

Elsbet said:


> Going gluten-free just about cured my acid problems. I go through a bottle of tums once a year, instead of once a week now.
> I think it's important to find out the underlying cause, because until you do know WHY you are having the problem, any medications often just mask the problem, instead of cure it.


Yep often chronic reflux issues can be Caliacs. Id also try high dosage probiotics..250 billion ( renew life brand has great high count one) probioitcs a day!...also something like grapefruit seed extract , garlic , olive leaf extract , oregano oil etc to kill the bad bacteria helps..if you are recovering from celiacs then you need probiotics..

We found out or youngest had celiacs when she was an infant ( through elimination at first when nursing) and I never felt better...I always had gut/ reflux issues..


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like you probably have it, too, p1gg1e. It is genetic, and where you saw a change in health when going GF, that's pretty good proof.

I don't want to try to diagnose everyone with celiac just because I have it. The thing is, it is so often the last thing checked for, and about the easiest thing in the world to "fix." I'd just like to see more people with various symptoms, especially gastro-intestinal issues, screened for celiac from the get-go, and save years and years of needless and expensive testing. It's the most common genetic disorder out there.
But there are also many other things that can cause tummy and acid problems. Catching things quickly is better than letting them get out of hand.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

ACV doesn't work for everybody. 

I see one natural thing that hasn't been mentioned here is RICE. Eat plenty of rice and rice products. 

Asians and Indians rely on rice to counteract acid reflux or indigestion. Rice is given to people with Downes Syndrome who most often suffer from acid reflux and regurgitation because of having a short esophagus. Rice is also helpful for people with gall bladder or kidney stone problems that causes acid reflux.

If you don't want to eat rice every day you can make yourself some rice water and drink some of that every day.

.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Stop drinking all coffee and all caffeinated beverages and soda. Also quit using all tobacco products if you use them. All these can cause acid reflux and heart burn.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

ACV didn't work for me. Losing weight and the occasional Maalox tablet as needed makes my life bearable. Also I don't eat anything after 6pm.


----------



## sebastes (Jan 6, 2009)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Rose,I was taking Nexium and it worked fine,but just tooo expensive and my insurance didn't want to cover it.They said get a cheaper generic kind,but there is none. Eddie



prilosec and nexium are enantiomers of the same chemical (one is right-handed and the other is left-handed) and both work the same.

Heartburn doesn't have anything to do with the acid content of your stomach but rather it is a failure of the spincter that protects your esophogus from being ravaged by the acid in your stomach. The spincter is allowing acid to come into contact with the tissue in your esophagus. Chronic heartburn can lead to severe damage of the esophagus if left untreated.


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

I had heartburn pretty regularly until I started drinking raw milk...it's GONE. I'm so happy.


----------



## Pookie Lou (Mar 28, 2009)

SteveD(TX) try not eating before retiring for the evening. Get the book "Eat Right For Your Type" by Dr. Peter J. D'adamo. He is right on. Find your blood type. If you have acid reflux after caffeine coffee, and are a red meat eater. you may be Blood Type O. Get the book, call Sunflower Shoppe 817-738-9051 ask if they mail blood tests kit if you send them payment. Sunflower Shoppe 817-399-9100 ask them if they mail.
www.vitacost.com is an order website. See if a blood test kit is there.
L-Lysine balances acid/alkaline and so does Potassium.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

my mom takes DGL deglycerinated licorice (sp) it has helped her tremendously.
i dont care for the tatse of it, but she swears by it.

samm


----------

